# Revision of Old scar



## pspears (May 13, 2009)

I need help finding code.  My provider performed a Total Abdominal Hysterectomy. The op note mentions that he excised an old scar at the umbilious? I can not find a code for this any ideas?


----------



## magnolia1 (May 13, 2009)

Look at code range 11400-11406


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 13, 2009)

*Separate incision?*

If he did this as part of his approach for the TAH then it's incidental and not separately coded. 

If he had a completely separate incision you can use EITHER the complex repair codes OR Excision of benign lesion w/ intermediate closure (if performed). 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## JessicaHeemskerk (May 15, 2009)

It's almost impossible to get insurance to pay for this service. Most carriers consider it cosmetic or part of the service that was provided.


----------

